# WTB - Vintage Cantilever horn tank for this 1960 Schwinn Hornet (Radiant Red)



## MBP (Apr 3, 2013)

*WTB - Vtg tank for '60 Schwinn Hornet (Radiant Red)*






Hoping to find a vintage horn tank with the correct color/patina for this gem.  Also looking to replace the white Delta Hawk that once graced it's fender.    

Here is a picture of the bike with it's original owner.  Can't really see much of the bike, but was happy he shared the photo.




Here's a picture of the light (courtesy of the internet).




Any leads would be sincerely appreciated.   
Thanks in advance.


----------



## MBP (Apr 5, 2013)

*WTB - Tank and Light for 1960 Schwinn Hornet (Radiant Red)*

Bada-Bump....


----------

